# Canon EOS 450D, fehler mit Speicherkarte?



## Maschine311 (27. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten meine Lieblings-Community!
Habe da mal ne Frage an alle Fotografen. Habe meiner Frau eine Eos 450D zu Weihnachten zukommen lassen. Habe auch eine NoName 4GB SDHC Class 4 Speicherkarte dem Verkäufer aus dem Kreuz geleiert. Nun hat sie einige Error "Speicherkarte wechseln".
Nun bin ich Fototechnisch ein Noob. Die Kamera hat 12,2 mp, kann es an der Karte liegen, das die nicht schnell genug die Daten Schreiben kann, weil sie zu langsam ist und dadurch Error kommen. Ist aber nur bei einigen Aufnahmen einstellungen. Serienbilder, also 10 Bilder schnell hintereinander schaft sie aber. 
Abgesehen davon, kann unser Kartenlesegerät sie nicht einlesen. Aldi PC 4,5J. alt, Treiberupdate des Lesegerätes nicht mehr möglich (Aldi halt)!
Werden ihr auf jedenfall jetzt eine Sandisk Extrem III 4GB Class 6 holen.

Haben aber auch gelesen, das die Software der Kamera wohl einige kleinere Bugs hat, kann da jemand was zu sagen!

Bin für alle Infos rund um die Eos 450D dankbar!
Gruß
M311


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi 


Ja das mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit könnte ein Grund dafür sein. Es kann auch sein, dass die Karte selber einfach nix taugt und teilweise inkompatibel zur Kamera ist ...

Ich würd dir auf jeden Fall zu einer Sandisc 8 GB Karte raten, alles dadrunter wird zu schnell voll und bei den Preisen macht das auch nicht viel aus.

Zum Übertragen an den PC kann ich dir nur empfehlen; lass die Karte immer in der Kamera und übertrag die Daten per USB-Kabel mit der Windows eigenen funktion.
Durch das andauernde öffnen und schließen wird dir früher oder später die Klappe abbrechen.


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! 

Also an der Schreibgeschwindigkeit liegt es nicht. Die Eos450D hat nen dicken Zwischenspeicher, der die Serienaufnahmen ermöglicht. Denn auch eine Sandisc EIII ist nicht schnell genug für 3.5 RAW's pro Sekunde 
Den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied merkst du erst nach den Serienaufnahmen und beim Übertragen auf den PC.

Ich würde einfach auf eine defekte Speicherkarte tippen. Wenn du ne neue nimmst: Es Reicht auch die Ultra II Serie von SanDisk. Aber auf jeden Fall >= 4GB nehmen, alles darunter lohnt nicht mehr!
Und zum Runterladen einfach die Kamerasoftware nutzen. 

@ ForgottenRealm: Die Windows-Funktion läuft bei ner Eos450D nicht (Zumindest bei mir net)


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch die 450D und die besagte 8 gb Extreme III.

An Geschwindigkeit mangelts der Karte nicht. Die schafft gute 15 mb in der 450D. Sprich ein RAW Bild ist in 1 Sekunde auf der Karte und wenn man 6 hintereinander macht, sind die in 5,5-6 Sekunden gespeichert. Ich denke das sollte an geschwindigkeit reichen . 
Die Ultra II schafft ungefähr 9 mb, da muss man sich entscheiden was man möchte .

Ich würde auf jedenfall nurnoch Marken-Karten kaufen. Es währe ja am falschen Ende gespart, wenn hinterher niemand die Karte Lesen kann, oder sie nicht richtig funktioniert.

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Ecle (5. Januar 2009)

Hab mir letztens eine Transcend SDHC 16GB Class 6 geholt.
Die macht 12MB\s schreiben und knapp 20Mb\s lesen. Ist damit also fast so schnell wie eine Extreme III bei einem wesentlich besseren Preis/Gigabyte.
Transcend SDHC Card 16 GB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

Bei den Transcend ist die Ausfallrate leider relativ hoch, man kann Glück haben das die Karte läuft und läuft, hab aber schon sehr oft gehört das die schnell kaputtgegangen ist .

Ich hatte für meine 8gb extreme 3 auch nur 28 euro bezahlt, ich finde das lohnt sich .

MfG Bond2602


----------



## Ecle (5. Januar 2009)

Jede Flash Karte kann mal kaputt gehen ich glaub nicht dass Transcend da so schlecht ist. Meine läuft jedenfalls noch und nen Card Reader war auch dabei 
Meine schnellste SD Karte ist immer noch die von Kingston. Die ist ne normale SD Karte also keien sdhc und hat auch nur 2gb. Aber in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit macht sie 16mb\s und hat auch nur 10€ oder so gekostet


----------



## Bond2602 (5. Januar 2009)

Solange die funktioniert ist das auch eine gute Karte die Transcent 

Klar können alle kaputtgehen, ich hab nur schon oft gehört das die Transcent kaputtgehen von der Extreme hab ich das noch nie gehört, wobei mit sicherheit davon auch welche kaputtgehen.

Solange wir beide mit unseren Karten zufrieden sind, ist alles in Butter 

MfG Bond2602


----------

